# Lost Red Foot Comes Home



## Treasure Island Jay (Sep 17, 2021)

One of our 6 Red Foots, Blondie, somehow disappeared 15 months ago. We searched, posted signs and had the locals looking for her too. We moved from that house and got a call from our next door neighbor at the old house 15 months later that Blondie was in their backyard. Of course we thought it was someone else’s lost torto but son of a B, it was Blondie. Who knows the circumstances but my understanding is that they normally live in a small area all their lives in the wild and also are wired with some internal gps to know where that area is. When we put her in the pen at the new house, the other Red Foots came running to see her and do what ever that is they do when they touch noses for the reunionThe whole event was the craziest thing. Once in a lifetime experience!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Sep 17, 2021)

Treasure Island Jay said:


> One of our 6 Red Foots, Blondie, somehow disappeared 15 months ago. We searched, posted signs and had the locals looking for her too. We moved from that house and got a call from our next door neighbor at the old house 15 months later that Blondie was in their backyard. Of course we thought it was someone else’s lost torto but son of a B, it was Blondie. Who knows the circumstances but my understanding is that they normally live in a small area all their lives in the wild and also are wired with some internal gps to know where that area is. When we put her in the pen at the new house, the other Red Foots came running to see her and do what ever that is they do when they touch noses for the reunionThe whole event was the craziest thing. Once in a lifetime experience!


Awesome, glad you got your tort back. Luckily your in Florida. If you were somewhere up north it wouldn't have survived the winter.


----------



## Ink (Sep 17, 2021)

Welcome home Blondie!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Sep 17, 2021)

Beautiful group ya got there


----------



## Maro2Bear (Sep 17, 2021)

Wow. ?


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 17, 2021)

That's awesome and a great story. There's certainly more to them than meets the eye!


----------



## Lulabee247 (Sep 19, 2021)

Treasure Island Jay said:


> One of our 6 Red Foots, Blondie, somehow disappeared 15 months ago. We searched, posted signs and had the locals looking for her too. We moved from that house and got a call from our next door neighbor at the old house 15 months later that Blondie was in their backyard. Of course we thought it was someone else’s lost torto but son of a B, it was Blondie. Who knows the circumstances but my understanding is that they normally live in a small area all their lives in the wild and also are wired with some internal gps to know where that area is. When we put her in the pen at the new house, the other Red Foots came running to see her and do what ever that is they do when they touch noses for the reunionThe whole event was the craziest thing. Once in a lifetime experience!


Awww got a tear in my eye ?


----------



## Cathie G (Sep 19, 2021)

I'm so happy for you and Blondie ? it kinda prooves my theory that they don't really run away from home. They just want to explore... and you have to be in the right place and time to find them which is so hard to do. When you do it's a little miracle ?


----------



## tazpjm (Oct 4, 2021)

Treasure Island Jay said:


> One of our 6 Red Foots, Blondie, somehow disappeared 15 months ago. We searched, posted signs and had the locals looking for her too. We moved from that house and got a call from our next door neighbor at the old house 15 months later that Blondie was in their backyard. Of course we thought it was someone else’s lost torto but son of a B, it was Blondie. Who knows the circumstances but my understanding is that they normally live in a small area all their lives in the wild and also are wired with some internal gps to know where that area is. When we put her in the pen at the new house, the other Red Foots came running to see her and do what ever that is they do when they touch noses for the reunionThe whole event was the craziest thing. Once in a lifetime experience!


Im so happy for you guys! This story is so cute?


----------

